# Ti sarebbe piaciuto vivere nel 19° secolo?



## Vicky22

Ciao, non sono sicura di come tradurre 

_Ti sarebbe piaciuto vivere nel 19° secolo?_

_Would you have liked to live in the nineteenth century?
_
Mi sembra un pò troppo letterale, c'è qualcosa di meglio?

Grazie


----------



## rrose17

Why are you saying _18° secolo _is the nineteenth century? I think it's ok but probably a little more likely would be
_Would you like to have lived in the eighteenth century?_


----------



## Mrs Large

It sounds fine to my ears. You could also try:

Would you like to have lived in the 18th century
Would you have been happy living in the 18th century


----------



## Vicky22

Ok, grazie a tutte e due!
( ho sbagliato a scrivere 18° nel titolo!!!) Sorry.


----------



## cecil

Vicky22 said:


> Ok, grazie a tutte e due!
> ( ho sbagliato a scrivere 18° nel titolo!!!) Sorry.


 
In AE we simplyfy: Would you have liked living in the 19º century?


----------



## Vicky22

Quindi in AE si può dire: I'd like living? e non I'd like to live?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I'd have liked living/to live.

If you say "I'd like to live" it sounds like something you would like to do in the future.


----------



## Vicky22

Sì certo, lo so. Mi chiedevo se I would like potesse essere seguito dalla forma in -ing, mi sembrava di ricordare che ci volesse il to + infinito . Probabilmente mi sbaglio.


----------



## Enigmista

A dire il vero anche io conosco questa regola ...funziona solo dopo la struttura "_*would like*_" che deve essere seguita dall'infinito


----------



## AlabamaBoy

*Like* può essere seguito o dalla forma -ing o dall'infinito. Secondo me *would like* non è diverso da  *would like*, cioè, può essere seguito o dalla forma -ing o dall'infinito, ma in questo caso cambia significato.

I would like to live (soltanto in futuro.) Vorrei vivere...
I would like living (o in futuro o in presente o in passato.) Mi piacerebbe la vita nel...  se potessi....


----------



## Enigmista

AlabamaBoy said:


> *Like* può essere seguito o dalla forma -ing o dall'infinito.



Si Al certo !

Ma in questo caso abbiamo "would like" non solo "like"...e la regola nei libri esiste !

Forse nel parlato non ci fate caso e usate anche la forma "progressiva" ??


----------



## Vicky22

Regola trovata : _Would like can be followed by gerunds when we are not thinking of a particular action but are considering the subject's tastes generally_ : She  would like riding if she could ride better.


----------



## Enigmista

Vicky22 said:


> Regola trovata : _Would like can be followed  by gerunds when we are not thinking of a particular action but are  considering the subject's tastes generally_ : She  would like riding if she could ride better.




Magari mi sbaglio ma a quanto ricordo "would like" può essere seguito dal gerundio, ma solo nelle *ipotesi
* 
Infatti l'esempio che tu riporti è un ipotesi...è una "if" sentence


----------



## Vicky22

Non so, l'ho letto su  _A practical English Grammar _di Thomson e Martinet


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Enigmista said:


> Magari mi sbaglio ma a quanto ricordo "would like" può essere seguito dal gerundio, ma solo nelle *ipotesi*



Magari hai ragione. Talvolta le ipotesi sono sottintese. Controlla ancora il post N. 10.


----------



## Enigmista

AlabamaBoy said:


> Magari hai ragione. Talvolta le ipotesi sono sottintese. Controlla ancora il post N. 10.



Ok Al ho visto infatti che anche tu hai aggiunto "se potessi" 

Quindi pensi che sia corretto solo in presenza di una if sentence (al fine di usare "would like + verb-ing" )??
_
If I could go on holiday now I would like going to Paris_

or also
_
If I could go on holiday now I would like to go to Paris_


Io ricordo solo questa eccezione e non tanto altro...a parte questo caso,in linea di massima la struttura "would like" viene sempre seguita dall'infinito del verbo "would like + to verb"

Resto ovviamente in attesa di delucidazioni da voi native


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi che le due possibilità esistono anche se "like" è al presente:

1. I like getting up early (mi piace alzarmi presto, sono felice se lo faccio, sono un'allodola...)
2. I like to get up early so that I can do a lot of things in the morning (non è affatto detto che io ne sia felice, magari mi scoccia da morire, ma la scelta di alzarsi presto è tutta "di testa" e quindi strategica).

Questo testimonia la "concretezza" del "nome verbale" rispetto alla natura squisitamente grammaticale, e quindi astratta, di (to+verbo).

GS


----------



## CZac

Il gerundio inglese (-ing forme) o il verbo all'infinitivo può essere usato.  La scelta è più spesso determinato dal suono che i altri motivi, e qualche volta si usa l'uno invece di l'altro per evitare l'ambiguità così:

I like running races.

I like to run races.

Il primo ha il senso che mi piace le corse corrrente e che mi piace correre le corse, mentre il secondo ha solo il senso che mi piace correre le corse (questa ambiguità esista per i due usi di -ing in inglese, cioé come un gerundio inglese e come un participio presente).


----------



## Enigmista

Yep guys, no problem with like + infinitive or like + gerund.

In this case we're dealing with "would + like"...and I think it is a different situation

As I said, and it seems the Alabama confirmed, the gerund may work if there's a sort of condition/hypothesis (implied or explicit)
I'm inclined to say that "would like + to verb" is the rule to follow,if I may say so

But let's wait for others native speakers to chime in


----------



## cecil

[QUOTE=Enigmista

As I said, and it seems the Alabama confirmed, the gerund may work if there's a sort of condition/hypothesis (implied or explicit)
I'm inclined to say that "would like + to verb" is the rule to follow,if I may say so

Does "I would like leaving a bit early" seem hypothetical to you? It doesn't to me. It's a simple preference or wish that depends upon nothing other than my personal will, yet I find no problem with the English grammar. (Maybe someone else will.)  Of course, "to leave" is ok, too.


----------



## shardaneng

Così lo si spiega nel forum English only:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1184316&highlight=would+like+ing


----------



## Enigmista

Cecil maybe you're right as far as the normal/everyday usage is concerned...I'm Italian and I just want to show you what grammar books says and nothing more 

What I wanted to say is that if you take a good grammar English book (like Swan) for instance, and you have a look at the examples with (would like + verb ing) you will find out that they are described like grammar mistakes and should be avoided. Maybe it is just a good impartial advice and not a hard and fast rule,but I'm not the author of the book 

"After would like, would prefer, would hate and would love, infinitives are most often used.
Example: I'd like to tell you something. (NOT I'd like telling you something.) (Swan,page 276)


Just my 2 cents


----------



## AlabamaBoy

cecil said:


> Does "I would like leaving a bit early" seem hypothetical to you?


I seeems implied to me that the rest of the unstated sentence is "... if it's OK with you."

It sounds hypothetical in nature to me, but maybe I am stretching.


----------



## rrose17

I guess it's a matter of common usage but personally I would never say _I would like talking to you later_ only _I would like to talk to you later._ But this starting to sound like an English Only topic...


----------



## cecil

shardaneng said:


> Così lo si spiega nel forum English only:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1184316&highlight=would+like+ing


 
Grazie, molto interessante. Sembra che niente sia deciso fra questi inglesi. Boh.


----------



## cecil

Enigmista said:


> Cecil maybe you're right as far as the normal/everyday usage is concerned...I'm Italian and I just want to show you what grammar books says and nothing more
> 
> What I wanted to say is that if you take a good grammar English book (like Swan) for instance, and you have a look at the examples with (would like + verb ing) you will find out that they are described like grammar mistakes and should be avoided. Maybe it is just a good impartial advice and not a hard and fast rule,but I'm not the author of the book
> 
> "After would like, would prefer, would hate and would love, infinitives are most often used.
> Example: I'd like to tell you something. (NOT I'd like telling you something.) (Swan,page 276)
> 
> I recall the first grammar book I read told me that an Italian gerund had but one use: "stare + gerund." I'd say in at least 90% of cases your rule is just fine. The other 10% of the time you might let the natives omit the "to" and they may quite possibly be *wrong*...or should I say, "writing the next grammar book"?
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents


 
Sottovaluti te stesso. Stai imparando inglese assai velocemente. Bravo!


----------



## cecil

rrose17 said:


> I guess it's a matter of common usage but personally I would never say _I would like talking to you later_ only _I would like to talk to you later._ But this starting to sound like an English Only topic...


 
I'd use the "to" form as well, but I wouldn't make a rule to require it.


----------



## cecil

AlabamaBoy said:


> I seeems implied to me that the rest of the unstated sentence is "... if it's OK with you."
> 
> It sounds hypothetical in nature to me, but maybe I am stretching.


 
I'm not sure. I was thinking of someone asking me, "Would you like to leave early?" (A boring social function.) "I would like _leaving_ early" seems to me to emphasise just how pleasurable leaving would be.


----------



## johngiovanni

It seems to me that the "-ing" expression emphasises the process, rather than the fact, the actuality as a one-off. "I like to read to my grandchildren." "I like reading to my grandchildren." Do they mean the same thing? Perhaps they could, but in the second sentence I am "in there", I am enjoying the process. Perhaps this is because of the present, continuous tense. "I am really enjoying this meal" - right now. I am enjoying living in Rome - the day-to-day, continuing pleasures/ experiences. It is the continuity which the "-ing" form, the gerund (?) conveys.


----------



## cecil

johngiovanni said:


> It seems to me that the "-ing" expression emphasises the process, rather than the fact, the actuality as a one-off. "I like to read to my grandchildren." "I like reading to my grandchildren." Do they mean the same thing? Perhaps they could, but in the second sentence I am "in there", I am enjoying the process. Perhaps this is because of the present, continuous tense. "I am really enoying this meal" - right now. I am enjoying living in Rome - the day-to-day, continuing pleasures/ experiences. It is the continuity which the "-ing" form, the gerund (?) conveys.


 
Good point.


----------



## CZac

Il gerundio inglese, come altri sono notati, spesso indica un processo o una attività quindi il senso è identicale in qualche frase, mentre in altre frase si può usare solo il gerundio o il infinitivo forse, come johngiovanni è indicato, dall'analogia con il participio presente.

_I am really enjoying this meal_ -- in questa frase non è un gerundio 'enjoying', è un participio presente

_I like fishing_ e _I like to fish_ entrambi suonano corretti

ancora

_I would like to fish_ esprime un desiderio mentre _I would like fishing_ mi pare che sia l'inizio di una frase condizionale così mi aspetto che la parola 'if' segua 'fishing'.


----------



## Enigmista

CZac said:


> _I would like fishing_ mi pare che sia l'inizio di una frase condizionale così mi aspetto che la parola 'if' segua 'fishing'.




Exactly !...Mi aspetto la stessa cosa, ossia una "if sentence" implicita o esplicita (intendo solo nel caso di "would liking" ) 

In tutti gli altri casi, francamente, per quanto possa essere poco importante il mio parere, mi sentirei di seguire la regola/consiglio proposta dallo Swan 



_P.s_: _Thanks Cecil for what you wrote on me...I still have so much to learn __but I'll stick it out _


----------

